# Let's see some uglies!!



## madmouse

So everybody is always posting photos of their prettiest, showiest, best mice. But I get tired of looking at appealing mice. What about the deformed, disabled, elderly, obese, runty, and just plain homely mice? I can't be the only person with a tank full of beloved misfits! Post some pix of your less-than-perfect mice!


----------



## SarahC

I get plenty of uglies although I'm much prefer not to.I'll take some pics when I spot one.


----------



## Cordane

Deformed and Elderly here : This is Basil, born 19th July 2010. My first mouse I ever got ended up being pregnant, knowing nothing I gave the babies to the pet shop once weaned. He was later adopted by a friend who gave he a TEENY wheel (about 4-5 inches in diameter) so he now seems to have permanent wheel tail. He came back to me when the friend went off to Uni so I have had him for a little over a year.
29 months old, wheel tail and the tip of his tail is also broken. Does that fit the bill? Oh and he may be slightly over weight.


----------



## SarahC

not an ugly as such but a big flaw in it's colouring.It's a tan but for reasons unknown not only does it have a tan belly but also a perfect round spot of tan on it's head.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Ah!!!! SarahC, I am really chuckling at your odd tan! How in the world! That's so great! :lol:


----------



## madmouse

Cordane: He's cute! When I first saw the pic on the left I thought for a moment he was a dwarf hamster  And he looks really good for his age! I have a two year old mouse and she's looking a bit ragged in her old age.

SarahC: That's actually pretty neat! I saw on another forum a pic of a black tan in Europe with a tan spot on his head in just the same place. Was he yours or is that just a coincidence? It would be really cool if that were a hereditary trait, like if they could be selectively bred to look like little Dobermans or Rottys.


----------



## SarahC

As far I know just a random occurance.She's got a litter which is why she's a bit slimline, I'll let you know if there is another one but I doubt it.The black tan wasn't mine,maybe it's not unusual in tans.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

SarahC said:


> As far I know just a random occurance.She's got a litter which is why she's a bit slimline, I'll let you know if there is another one but I doubt it.The black tan wasn't mine,maybe it's not unusual in tans.


When I first saw the picture I thought she had a cheeto crumb on her head.


----------



## PPVallhunds

wow thats strange sarah, wonder if its some sort of injury that for some reason changed the pigmant of the fur maby??
Love Basil's face in the second pic! Looks so sweet.

Heres my ugly for ages ago, ive posted her befor so some will have allready seen her. She was my fav mouse she was from an accidently litter when 30 mice came into work and they were all mixed in tougher so we had tones of litters. She looked normal at first but once to the flea stage it became obvious something was wrong with the whole litter but this girl was the worst effected. I named her super runt. She was half the size of the other litters, had a hunched back, tiny eyes, low ears and a short squashed muzzle. But she was soo active and could run faster and longer on the wheel than any of the other mice an she had no natural fear. Sadly her litter mates only made it to about 4-5 weeks and they all died in my hands but super runt died in her sleep at about 6 weeks.










Also had stumpy, she was one of the 30 mice that came in to work, she had a deformed frount leg, dont know if she was born with it or if she broke it and it healed wrong, but it never slowed her down and all the she mothered all the babies.


----------



## madmouse

PPVallhunds: Super Runt is super adorable in her own odd little way! I wonder what was wrong with her exactly? That's one of the reasons I like to keep weird mice sometimes; I'm curious to see how their condition progresses. They're little medical mysteries!


----------



## Cait

Selectively bred 'fuzzy' to be as bald as possible - I still like this look but I know many hate it, so he's here in the uglies thread...










And the same gene bred to be fully furred...










Look at the tail kink!










Fatty!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak

The fat mouse made me laugh 
But the one with the fluffy fur, and the hairless one are both so cute... The fluffy one reminds me of a sheep


----------



## pro-petz

How old is the top one 80+ showing its age full of wrinkles.

Stunning mice although I have not sen one in person and photos is not something I go on before selecting a type of mouse.

Maybe next year I may get the time to go and view a few in person at one of the shows, then decide.


----------



## madmouse

Mousebreeder: You must have very similar taste in mice to myself! I've always wanted to cross my true hairless line with brindle because I'd like to see such a fat, hairless creature (and maybe it would help keep them warm lol). Is the fatty A^vy? And your fuzzy hairless is amazing! He's more hairless than some of my true hairless! My texel line carries fuzzy and from time to time a fuzzy texel (fz/fz go/go Re/re) pops up. I don't discourage it, I love the weird fuzzies. Here's my fav texel fuzzy, Bombast von Hohenheim:










My first true hairless (hr/hr) would turn into the hairiest hairless every few months! She still gets occasional patches of weird fine hair, but none of her descendants ever have. Here she is at about 8wks:










Sorry if you guys have already seen these pix before, uglies are my special favorites!


----------



## Cait

madmouse said:


> Is the fatty A^vy?


No she was a siamese 'fuzzy' - the obesity wasn't related to her 'colour', it was just an oddity with that particular mouse. She was fed exactly the same as and lived with other normal sized mice.


----------



## DeepBlueC

awww what a shame.....poor little things are so cute and being called uglies..... :love1


----------



## Skye_29

Ahaha! That fat mouse is adorable!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

LOVEEE fat mouse, but what shame about the kink tail! Great head on that one!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

The tail kink looks like a lightning bolt. All sorts of super hero (super mouse!) plot lines just beg to be done with that. Love it!

I don't think you can call Basil ugly. The boy's just pure cuddly, a gentleman, and adorable, and, and... I feel all defensive on his behalf. :? That's some personality that little guy projects, and maybe I've read too many good things about him. :lol:

Basil fan club member,
Zanne


----------



## Cordane

ThatCertainGlow said:


> The tail kink looks like a lightning bolt. All sorts of super hero (super mouse!) plot lines just beg to be done with that. Love it!
> 
> I don't think you can call Basil ugly. The boy's just pure cuddly, a gentleman, and adorable, and, and... I feel all defensive on his behalf. :? That's some personality that little guy projects, and maybe I've read too many good things about him. :lol:
> 
> Basil fan club member,
> Zanne


He is ugly in the sense of the problems he has. Chubby, slowly losing his coat (age), getting old, super bad wheel tail, kinked tail and so on. He definitely is a cutie in my books though, love him to bits - and so does everyone who meets him


----------



## madmouse

Cordane said:


> He is ugly in the sense of the problems he has. Chubby, slowly losing his coat (age), getting old, super bad wheel tail, kinked tail and so on. He definitely is a cutie in my books though, love him to bits - and so does everyone who meets him


That's the right idea! By calling them uglies, I mean no disrespect to the mice pictured, only that they do not meet "traditional" standards of beauty. Being less than perfect doesn't mean they aren't adorable, lovable, full of charm and personality. Honestly, I sometimes find the uglies more appealing than the beauties.


----------



## besty74

that fatty mouse is soooo funny!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

my latest OAP rescue mouse:









This is Monza Julian Mouse, possibly born around September 2011, but possibly before. He has crinkly ears from scratching them, they were red and inflamed before but I've treated him for mites and applied an aloe vera & tea-tree cream to his sore areas and they are better now, not red and he's not scratching so much, but they will stay raggedy!

He also has a little kink in his tail, and is possibly deaf, either that or he just doesn't care about noises! He is very vocal, always chirping and twittering happily, he LOVES his new habitat and all the environment enrichment I give him 

Kirsty


----------



## onionpencil

picture didn't come thru, but he sounds like a good li'l guy 8D

oops there's the picture

yes those are some seriously crinkly ears!


----------



## love2read

The world's most poorly-colored Fawn Fuzzy, lol:


----------



## onionpencil

pretty cute, tho 8D


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Other than the nose, the fawn fuzzy looks like ivory wedding dress fabric. 

-Zanne


----------



## madmouse

scrapheapchallange: I love Monza Julian Mouse's ears AND his name lol.

love2read: Zanne is right, that fuzzy does have a very pretty texture to his fur. He looks quite smooth and silky for a fuzzy.


----------



## Sizzlea89

This is dopey! He's a wee tiny thing and is apparently 2 years old! He looks like a scruffy baby to me!


----------



## andypandy29us

Dopey is so cute


----------



## Sizzlea89

He's the sweetest little mouse ever! Just really slow and scruffy haha! He's tiny too about the size of a 4 week old instead of his grand old age of 2! He was my friends first pet and had to give him up to move for college


----------



## madmouse

Sizzlea89: Whoa! Does Scruffy's coat always look like that?! I've read of genes that cause greasy and/or unkempt-looking fur... What part of the world does Scruffy come from?


----------



## Sizzlea89

Dopey died unfortunately  poor little old man! He was in Scotland  unusual little guy! Loved him to bits! He is now with my late cat in the back garden! Hate it when animals die! Although the cat was 18 years old!


----------



## CheezieSpaz

Chestnut passed away last month but I figured I'd show her anyway. She was almost completely orange with a small white stripe down her belly and one single stripe on her forehead. She was also incredibly fat which, orange mice are prone to obesity from what I've read. She was the dominant mouse in the cage throughout her life time and would often steal and eat all the sunflower seeds in their food mix. I miss her so much.


----------



## Sizzlea89

She was lovely!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

CheezieSpaz, not an ugly mouse at all! She was probably unmarked brindle, that would explain the obesity. I think she was a real cutie, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mark

MouseBreeder said:


> Selectively bred 'fuzzy' to be as bald as possible - I still like this look but I know many hate it, so he's here in the uglies thread...


I must must must get hairless mice again at some point :lol:


----------



## GibblyGiblets

Well, they're not really ugly as I find them both to be rather handsome, but since there are so many hairless/fuzzies on this thread I thought I'd show my own.


















Both of these guys were bred by Madmouse,Teddie is such a chunk! he's not *huge* size wise though he is one of my heaviest bucks xD


----------

